# $1 a pound for bone meal.. good?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I was talking to our local butcher, and he sells the " saw dust" for $1 per pound, wasn't sure if that was decent or not. Told me he will put it aside in the freezer for me, and just to call before I come because he will have it in the back, marked so it doesn't get taken out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know about the price but I've always heard that bonemeal has way to much bacteria and shouldn't be fed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, I would pass. Bones need to be crunched for teeth cleaning and and the bone dust is indeed full of bacteria.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, thanks! I thought it would have been good more in cooked treats than raw... But if it just isn't good in general, I will stay away


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I can get bone meal at the end of the day . It is very rich in marrow and fat residue from the meat being cut.
It's a good thing . Mine would get no more than a tablespoon as a treat , or if I were making a mix with organ meat and ground meat sans bone they may get a bit included.
One pound for one dog should last you half a year .

Something to think about -- make sure that the bone meal you give is from clean animals -- organic or pasture fed. Bone that goes through the meat saw tends to be from mature animals and from heavy weight bearing bone something a dog or canid generally would not consume .
This being the case , that bone may have contaminants such as lead which accumulates in bone . There are other toxins. When feeding raw meaty bones the source is from poultry and younger animals (softer ribs, necks etc) which have not had the time to accumulate these.
In landscaping with bone meal being used for roses , tomatoes , etc. it is recommended that a mask be worn so that you don't inhale these things. Of course in landscaping the bone source would be from the "knackers yard" (think glue factory)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

never cooked -- the bone would be like glass


----------

